

What We Know About Inequality (in 14 Charts) - warrenmar
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015/01/01/what-we-know-about-inequality-in-14-charts/?mod=e2tw

======
jemacniddle
"The annual income Americans earn is unevenly distributed"

Income isn't distributed, but earned.

General quality of life is far better now than it has ever been.

~~~
mziel
You do realize that it's about statistical distribution, not political
REdistribution?

